# Thankful for MTBR passionites and my mountain bike



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

MTBR people. You do not know me. You are all my brothers and sisters. You (and a mountain bike) have saved my life. Thank you.

My first real passion for two wheels began in 1970. Graduated to the Camp Granola (Campagnola) crowd and did some crazy road racing in Utah and Wyoming. Bought my first MTB in 1979 in Marin from some crazies that customized cruisers for riding down Mt. Tamalpias. Rode many mountain bikes through the years. Santa Barbara was home, and between 1981 and 1989 we explored Tunnel, San Ysidro, Jesusita, Romero Canyon, Camuesa, Little Pine mountain. Terry Gearhart, Carlos Soto, David Brainard, John Kierce, Jim Kershaw, Jolie Welch, Barbara Altman. Lori Ann Cotton. Many trails, many friends, many beers, many mexican dinners at Roses. Thank you all.

Moved to San Luis Obispo with a new career commitment in 1990 and hardly touched the old faithful Ritchey for some 15 years. She got a loving pat here and there, but not much attention. In November 2004 a Haro FS grabbed my attention in Copelands, and I took it home; rode her for two months, reignited my passion (and upgradeitis), and bought a Azonic frame and lots of parts on E-Bay. My heart and mind soared after being dull, and lost in the business world for years. 

An Intense Uzzi SLX frame sang a siren song, and I got it for much less than she was worth. Got her assembled in June 2005 and began again in earnest the love affair of climbing, sweating, gasping and loving that got me in the best physical condition of the last 20 years of my life.

In July, while climbing my favorite love/hate technical climb, my sternum told me something was not right with the pumping muscle below. Many doctor visits, EKG's, stress echo cardiograms, examinations, cold stethoscopes, and good doctors later, on Halloween day, I spent three and one half hours in the Cath Lab, under an x-ray, while a cardiac surgeon guided a catheter up my femoral artery, through the vessels of my heart, exploring. Here and there, he injected dye, inserted a balloon, and puffed that sucker up to open a vital artery; installed a stent (two actually), and removed the tiny catheter. Gave me back the most important MTB muscle in my body. Thank you Dr. Bocchiocchio. 

Two weeks later, with tears in his eyes, my regular doctor shock my hand while congratulating me and explained that the 98-99% blockage in two places in the left anterior descending cardiac artery is known as the widow-maker and one rarely gets any warning, and usually does not survive the resulting heart attack. He stated that I would not have seen Chrstmas, and maybe not even Thanksgiving day. If I had not been riding that beloved MTB, I would never have gotten the warning.

There were over four months that I could not ride, could not lift at the gym, could not hike, could not walk for fitness, There were many times during that four months that I questioned - questioned Life, my God, the joke, the puzzle (I did not have the bad, high fat diet, never smoked, always active, only about 20lbs over my "ideal" weight, eat lots of fruit and veggies, chicken and fish.). I debated using the Hunter S. Thompson solution to aging. I knew I did not want to end up in a dark wooden box in the cold ground. If nothing else, at least I wanted to be buzzard shat on a rock in the sun.

I logged on to MTBR every day. I read Passion, I understood passion, life, and the crazy love of metal, rubber, chain lube, dirt, trees, rocks, and climbing. I understood why we have to throw that leg over the bike to open our hearts to people and the earth.

Thank you, everyone who posts comments and pictures, everyone on MTBR.com, You folks fanned the fire, the Fire of Life, that almost went our for this old guy. Thank you. You are my brothers and sisters. You saved my life. Someday I hope to ride with you. I'll ride with you in spirit anytime, if you will just think of my story.



I'll soon be living in an RV, paying back the $20+k that the operation cost with no insurance. I wake to sunshine, birds singing, and the siren song of my Uzzi SLX asking to get dirty in the hills. I'm thankful and happy to oblige. Sweat, dirt, breath, life, chain lube, rubber, aluminum, steel; these are my joyful mistresses of pain now. They let me know I am wonderfully alive with a heart 20+ years younger than these old legs.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Thank YOU. This is one of the best passion posts I've seen in a long time - you've done a great job in summing it all up.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

slocaus said:


> I wake to sunshine, birds singing, and the siren song of my Uzzi SLX asking to get dirty in the hills.


None better day to give thanks. Thank you for sharing & inspiring as your post is sure to do... revive the will in us all to get out there and enjoy what we do.

Thank you & glad you're pounding the dirt


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Slo..*

Thank you, sir..for the passion and committment to this sport, this lifestyle, this reason for being alive and healthy that we all as mountainbikers enjoy.

Live long, and prosper.. 

R.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow, talk about inspirational. Whatever happens in life, as long as we can still ride our bikes on the trails, that's all that really matters.

I will certainly think about this post on many upcoming rides!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

*Riding IS life....*

Rings truer now than ever before!

Glad you are still turning the crank (maybe Hunter should've been a mtn biker)!


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you for an incredible post. There's riding to be done, brother.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Xcelent writeup, very inspirational.

Thanks.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

WOW! That was one of the most inspirational moments in all my life. Every hair on my body is standing on end. THANK YOU, Slocaus, for sharing such divine thought with all of us. Hadn't intended on riding today, but now I HAVE TO just for you...just for me.


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

Excellent post. The best I have read in a long time. I feel inspired after reading that.

Good luck to you, my friend.


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

*Thanks...*

I needed that. After reading about people shooting someone because they were bored I was feeling very uninspired for sure.Wondering whats the point.....your post reminded my what the point was and brought a few tears as well.If we have passion nothing should get in the way of that.Now I really wish I had ridden my bike to work today  ..well I wil go for a little spin tonight and think of this post..thank you. Kona


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Keep on crankin brother!*

Thank you very much for sharing your story. I am happy to know that you can still ride. It is stories like this that reignite the passion inside me. I need to ride now...


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

great Passion post!! thanks for sharing and glad it all worked out alright.


----------



## DaFireMedic (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow...Thanks for that. Keep on riding!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Awesome post!!!*

Thanks for sharing and giving us another reason to keep riding.

Ride on,
Cris


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

after just getting home from a good ride, i read your post. you my friend are a perfect example of what this hobby/sport/lifestyle is all about. thank you for blessing us with your inspiring and uplifting story. you sir, indeed have the passion


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Godspeed to you Slocus . Glad to see how Mtb passion can save someones elses life. It works for me everyday.


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

Get yourself back down to SB and I will ride with you any time. Thanks for contributing in kind. I just bought a new (to me) car and was debating what was to be done this morning, this seals it, gotta break it in with a dirty bike and keep that gravy from settling in for the winter.


----------



## rideslikeagirl (Apr 15, 2005)

*Worth a resurrection*

Cheers to you, man. Hope you're still lovin' every breath and pedal stroke.

Thanks for the link in the Nor Cal forum. :thumbsup:

This'll be bookmarked for when I need a shot of reality or just a smile.

ps - stole your line...hope you don't mind!


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

Slocaus- Thanks to rideslikeagirl for updating this thread to us. Your story, slocaus, is an incredible uplifting story and I hope you are still doing well today and still riding. -GT2005


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

rideslikeagirl said:


> Cheers to you, man. Hope you're still lovin' every breath and pedal stroke.
> 
> Thanks for the link in the Nor Cal forum. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm riding like a madman. Have become an SS junkie, I've bought _TWO_ in *two* weeks thanks mostly to the evangilists here at MTBR; a Kona Unit 26" 2 weeks ago today, and ordered an Inbred 29er last night. I am a junkie, I am an addict. I have no will power.

Actually it is pedal strokes and heart beats that turn me on. 

Using a quote from someone here is the ultimate compliment in my opinion. Thank you.

I did not want to steal from the attention that Francois deserves now, but I truly owe a huge debt to the inspiration that MTBR has given me, and if not for Francois, it would not exist nor be the *quality community* that it is.

Thank you Francois and eveyone here! :thumbsup:


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow. This is awesome. I should have checked in here more often quite a long time ago. I even have a renewed respect for docs thanks to your story. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I think i may have missed this story the first time, but glad i caught it during its second life at the top of the passion board.

Posts like this are what passion truly is about.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your story. Sounds like you have a wonderful life ahead of you...a life with bikes.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't know how I missed this the first time around, but thanks for reviving it. Good stuff, man. I am convinced good things come from unfortunate events, and this bolsters my theory.

Thank you.


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello Brother,

I too have 2 cordis stents in my lower RCA - I actually suffered a small M.I. - I'm riding like a madman myself. I roll in Santa Cruz.

I was 38 when mine happened Dec 17, 2004 - I'm 40 now, everyday is a blessing and I'm grateful to have been given this second chance.

I don't have high Cholesterol, hypertension, or diabetes - but a family history of.

Let's ride sometime.

DA


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

Amazing story and amazing outcome. Thanks so much for sharing and for really helping us remember what's really important again.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thansk for resurecting this, I missed it the first time. Very inspirational story, glad your doing good these days and the passion is stronger than ever. It's a miracle how good a therapy riding your bike can be, I think of it everytime someone gasps at the price of my bike or how much I ride and think "What if I didn't ride?". Got a small pull in my hamstring and was debating riding tonight, but will definitely be taking a spin, if only an easy one 'cause I can.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

wow.i'm glad you doing ok now.that's some experience.this make me realize that i don't really have any problems in my life.you take care now man
RCC.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow...quite the story. Glad to hear that you are doing well. Reminds us that they can take all the stuff in our lives and throw it in a woodchipper except for what really matters - friends, family, and of course, our beloved two wheeled steeds.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mello211 said:


> Wow...quite the story. Glad to hear that you are doing well. Reminds us that they can take all the stuff in our lives and throw it in a woodchipper except for what really matters - friends, family, and of course, our beloved two wheeled steeds.


Thank you, everyone, for all the kind thoughts. Yes, I am fine and riding like a maniac. Bought 3 bikes in June (Kona Unit 26 SS; On-One Inbred 29 SS, Surly CrossCheck SS) and have logged many miles. The hospital billed me $155k instead of $30k since I am uninsured, but I am working through that. I'm coming up on one year since the 2 stents were placed in my heart, and plan to ride all day to commerate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

great story!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wow can't believed I missed this one.....Lucky comes to mind


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Lucky, yes. I like to think the MTB gods wanted to keep me around a little longer for their amusement!


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's to a 17 year old who is almost in tears over your passion you just showed me..

Thank You.




$155,000... those bastards.


----------



## esf_mtb (Apr 12, 2006)

I missed the first (and second?) time around, too. Great post, and thanks for the inspiration. I've always had the "appreciate everything" approach to life, but you really bring it all home.

I'll be riding with you (in spirit, of course, like you suggested) this afternoon after work. Can't wait!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

@ D4ng3r - thanks for your thoughts. The Fremen in Frank Herbert's _Dune_ felt tears shed were an honor; I do as well. The night before my procedure was the loneliest time of my life, and saw it's share of tears. Now I have much bicycle joy in my life, and many positive thoughts.

@ Everyone - Thank you for thinking of me as you ride. Every so often when my mind wanders, I get a little pop of energy; I like to think it is one of you on a bike ride, remembering my story. Thank you!  :thumbsup:


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

slocaus said:


> @ D4ng3r - thanks for your thoughts. The Fremen in Frank Herbert's _Dune_ felt tears shed were an honor; I do as well. The night before my procedure was the loneliest time of my life, and saw it's share of tears. Now I have much bicycle joy in my life, and many positive thoughts.
> 
> @ Everyone - Thank you for thinking of me as you ride. Every so often when my mind wanders, I get a little pop of energy; I like to think it is one of you on a bike ride, remembering my story. Thank you!  :thumbsup:


Congrats and thanks for the wisdom in your first post. I try and live by similar principles because you never know what is coming your way.



> $155,000... those bastards


Total nonsense. The doctors and hospital cheated death and gave him (and many others) the gift of life. And in this case, a high quality and productive life. IMHO, $155k for that is a bargain that I'd gladly pay if I were in the same situation. I'm certain you would too.
R


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

EMrider said:


> Total nonsense. The doctors and hospital cheated death and gave him (and many others) the gift of life. And in this case, a high quality and productive life. IMHO, $155k for that is a bargain that I'd gladly pay if I were in the same situation. I'm certain you would too.
> R


Well, the cardiologist stated that it would cost me $35,000 - 5K for him and 30k for the hospital; seeing that he does 8 to 10 of these a week, he should know. That would have been the cost if I had insurance, but since I was too poor to have it, the hospital padded the bill to 155k. Wanna help me pay the bill if you think that is such a good deal?


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Well, the cardiologist stated that it would cost me $35,000 - 5K for him and 30k for the hospital; seeing that he does 8 to 10 of these a week, he should know. That would have been the cost if I had insurance, but since I was too poor to have it, the hospital padded the bill to 155k. Wanna help me pay the bill if you think that is such a good deal?


:madman:

Amazing. Your alternative was death and you don't feel that $155k was a "good deal?"

*Surprised* I can understand.....since you were told to expect another amount. But I'd gladly fork over $155k to continue living, and be glad for the opportunity.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

EMrider said:


> :madman:
> 
> Amazing. Your alternative was death and you don't feel that $155k was a "good deal?"
> 
> *Surprised* I can understand.....since you were told to expect another amount. But I'd gladly fork over $155k to continue living, and be glad for the opportunity.


You misunderstand. I thought it was cheesy that the hospital chooses to bill someone who does not have much money, and whose choice was "pay or die" *five times* the going rate. :nono:

They have since had a class action lawsuit by the state for these kinds of billing practices.


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

Life is as mastercard puts it...priceless
Though I feel for you and your wallet 155,000$ The Doc and Hospital management get to drive around shiny new porches' while you work your butt off to pay it....utter extortion :skep:


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Slo-
Thanks for sharing, I will think of you when I pedal. Good luck...and dont mind the buggers.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you. Great words and I'm happy to have read them. Inspirational! Glad everything is ok! Good luck on the coming trails!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I crashed on a night cross ride one year ago, broke my clavicle in four places, cracked the acromium, hematoma on my knee. Everything healed quickly, except the knee - it got infected with MRSA (bad, nasty, scary stuff - results of having to go to the county subsidized health care center). Anyway, I lost nine months of bike time. Also found out that my thyroid was not working correctly. So more daily meds. 

Anyway, I am finally healthy, riding lots, have lost over 45 pounds on a carefully controlled, low sodium / low fat / low cholesterol diet. I'm healthier than I have been in over 20 years. All is good, even buried in the debt that came from my survival.

On my rides, I do often think of those of you who have posted comments here, thank you all.


----------



## bman23525 (May 1, 2007)

Awesome post. That is what biking is all about.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Hospitals are evil.. all medical companies are in the business of death.. not life. Sadly it seems like they only exist to make money.. not help people.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Holy Bump!*

Amazing how inspirational threads get bounced back up to the top of the pile again and again. This one is what - in it's 3rd season now? Cool! Slocaus - glad you're hangin' in there, and riding is helping fuel the fire.

I'd note that it's health care provider *management costs* and liability insurance / *lawyers* driving the costs through the roof - not the doctors, nurses, and other specialists. They're in the trenches with us, and are not the reason health care is so absurdly whacked out in this country.

But I digress, and do not wish to turn this into a flame war about health insurance! Hope to see you on the trail sometime.

glen


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

slocaus, skidding into the grave sideways, with body worn thread bare and no spare parts to gift. Good onya! No better way to go.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bingemtbr said:


> slocaus, skidding into the grave sideways, with body worn thread bare and no spare parts to gift. Good onya! No better way to go.


THAT might need to go in my sig.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Thats an awesome and inspiring post my friend, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Concho (Sep 18, 2006)

Slocaus, thank you for posting your story for us to share. You are an inspiration to all of us that love to hit the trails and reminds us to not take it for granted that we can. Keep riding, keep healthy and keep living.

Concho


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

slocaus, 
thanks for the post, i finally made my way into this thread. I too believe that riding has kept me alive. I have hypertension and w/o riding I'm sure my health would be much worse than it is now. not to mention keeping the weight down. 

I so look forward to riding tommorrow!

wn


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

Very inspirational post, keep riding man!!!


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice...very nice. I have a similiar story and it drives me every friggin day.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Timo said:


> Nice...very nice. I have a similiar story and it drives me every friggin day.


Amen on the driven part. :thumbsup: Post it up if you want. or don't. 

I love reading about others with their life changing experiences related to bikes. There are quite a few of us here, riding, living, loving each day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

*Amen to that broseph!*

Great inspirational story man! I too feel that mtbing saved my life.

I'm only 23 but for the past 7 years, I've been a dedicated pack a day smoker. My BMI has always been ideal due to my fast metabolism but it was the lack of physical activity, occasional poor dieting choice and smoking that made me suspect that I would have many cardiovascular issues down the line (family history of hypercholesterolemia).

I've tried quiting in the past, the last time was a few summers back when I worked at an oncology ward (and tried to quit due to guilt-working in the medical field, studying medicine in school). With the stress from school and a few areas in my life, I fell off the wagon many times, lasting only 1-2 months without smoking. There was nothing to sustain my abstinence.

This past summer, my friends introduced me to mtbing. Mostly just casual rides around the local multi-use trails and single tracks. There wasn't any super technical riding involved, just a way to get some decent exercise. Of course, climbing with smoker's lung is at the very least kind of masochistic. I decided that at this point, a pack and a half a day, two a day on the weekends, was just too much. It was enough, and it was time to quit.

Seven months and three bikes later, I'm still going strong. This time, with mtbing's help, the quiting has gotten easier, and for the first time, I no longer associate myself as a smoker trying to quit, but a non-smoking biker. I think this has made all the difference in the world for someone who is quiting. To disassociate themselves to the habit physically as well as mentally.

This is truely an amazing sport, with truely amazing people who have helped me in ways I couldn't possibly describe literally. I feel a great amount of debt to those who I've met at LBSs, trails, on the forums, and even those bikers who I drive past on the street.

Thanks, and sorry for the post-jack, now back to cramming for my genetics exam.

- Phil


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Dr Phil mmkay said:


> Great inspirational story man! I too feel that mtbing saved my life.


Thank you, welcome to the MTB Passion Club. Be a lifetime member.  :thumbsup: 


Dr Phil mmkay said:


> Seven months and three bikes later, I'm still going strong. This time, with mtbing's help, the quiting has gotten easier, and for the first time, I no longer associate myself as a smoker trying to quit, but a non-smoking biker. I think this has made all the difference in the world for someone who is quiting. To disassociate themselves to the habit physically as well as mentally.
> 
> This is truely an amazing sport, with truely amazing people who have helped me in ways I couldn't possibly describe literally. I feel a great amount of debt to those who I've met at LBSs, trails, on the forums, and even those bikers who I drive past on the street.
> 
> ...


Not a thread jack at all. I'm glad you shared your story with me and others who care. Next time you ride, think about me and you and all others who have had their lives enhanced by falling in love with a bicycle.

I truly do think of all you folks and your well wishes as I ride. Thank you for the bottom of my heart! :thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

man that was an amazing read... thanks for sharing. you my friend through adversity have an appreciation of MTB and MTBR that others of us only dream to have... you are a true hero and inspiration, in spirit may we ride.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Slo, THANK YOU for still being around and for giving us a huge boost of pasion. Kudos to you!!


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

*slocaus* 
Thanks for the reminder that life is short, and could be shorter than we expect, and to persue our passion by riding every ride like it could be our last.

Thanks again my friend, my best wishes for a long, healthy and happy life.


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

Very inspirational and that is the best description of what riding means to us all and it truely reminds us all why we do what we do. It is very safe to say that I will not forget your story for a good long time and it will help give me motivation and drive to always keep riding. This is the true spirit of mountain biking. And no, thank you for making my morning and reminding me of what truely matters...


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

congratulations on your new addiction! Mt. biking!

.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

nagatahawk said:


> congratulations on your new addiction! Mt. biking!
> 
> .


New? New? I bought my first MTB in 1979. That't uh, 29 years. 

How about on going, life long, life saving, addiction? :thumbsup:

Thanks everyone for the kind remarks. You are all a part of this obsession!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

*Addicted*

I think that was to me  , my new addiction being mtb vs. the old one (smoking).

Yes, it is an addiction. I can't function properly w/o touching, seeing, hearing, talking, or thinking about bikes. I blow all my money on bike parts and gear. I neglect the gf and friends, parties? happy hour? Bah! After-work rides! I put off doing hw untill the sun is down so I can sneak in a ride here and there between school or work.

For me, there isn't a twelve-step program in the world that'll keep me off a bi-cylce. :thumbsup:


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

mt. bikes is such good high. I totally agree with you. My road bike is in my room, and i occassionally go visit my mt. bike in the garage. I just purchased a bike workstand, so the visits for maintenance will increase. I just gotta see my bikes. lol.


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Wow Slocaus..you should be an inspirational speaker. You told me your story in person but I really did not understand the adversity you overcame. Found this link when reading a post of yours and it certainly needs a bump to the top. 

All I can say is...when we going riding again??!! Missed you yesterday at Montano de Oro. Was just me and a rattlesnake.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Let me join in with the league of others who proclaim your story an inspiring one -- I'm glad you're still pedaling with us, bro!!

Watched my dad 'kill himself' with a bad diet and little/no exercise in the 11 years after his quintuple bypass; watched my mom waste away from cancer after two remissions.

Neither of them, nor has any (but two, and they died senile) of my family made it past 80 yrs. I plan on sneaking up on 100, and I'm almost halfway there! I ride daily, car-free, and tests indicate I'm physically 5 years younger than my calendar age. But you, sir, make me look weak!

Pedal on! See you at the last trailhead....


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bigpedaler said:


> Let me join in with the league of others who proclaim your story an inspiring one -- I'm glad you're still pedaling with us, bro!!
> 
> Watched my dad 'kill himself' with a bad diet and little/no exercise in the 11 years after his quintuple bypass; watched my mom waste away from cancer after two remissions.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I'm not that strong, but I just keep at it after a few pauses when the HRM tells me to back off a bit.  My parents were overweight and sedentary as well; my Dad had a heart attack at 36 and made it to 73. I have no goals now, but I just want to ride and ride.

The tremendous thing to me is the support from all the wonderful folks who frequent MTBR! Words cannot describe how much this means to me. This is the most incredible online *community* I have had the pleasure to experience, and have gotten to ride with people I have met. I also swear I feel the vibes of well wishes from all the virtual support I have gotten in this thread. Thanks everyone, keep me in your thoughts, you are certainly in mine. :thumbsup:



Okie Dokie said:


> Wow Slocaus..you should be an inspirational speaker. You told me your story in person but I really did not understand the adversity you overcame. Found this link when reading a post of yours and it certainly needs a bump to the top.
> 
> All I can say is...when we going riding again??!! Missed you yesterday at Montano de Oro. Was just me and a rattlesnake.


Was that snake up near the top of Hazard Peak? I saw some slither tracks through the talc up there after I snuck out for a short ride to test a new tubeless conversion on my AM wheelset. Forgot my water bottles, duh!

I can ride after 4pm when we close the shop on Sundays, and next week my schedule goes to Tues/Wed off, so either of those days. We should get you up Shooters and over into the rocks on Morning Glory.


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Rattlesnake was right at the end of Islay Creek where you go around the gate. He was half-way across the little area you ride through around gate...and gave me a good startle. 

Tuesday before 5 or Wednesday anytime is good for me. Funny you mention Shooters and Morning Glory...I was thinking same thing  Might try to ride it Saturday but last time I just got lost. If you want to go early Saturday let me know and if not lets make sure we go Tues or Wednesday. 

Cya then!


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

Slocaus, thanks for the excellent post and thread as well. I've read it a couple times and enjoyed it and its responses every time. Didn't feel appropriate to post because my own requirements/cycling for me are different and much less necessary. But I am hitting 30, and there is a chronic thing in my famiuly I call "Bill Murray" or "Dan Akroyd" disease where you get to 30ish and transition from reasonably athletic and tall and reasonably skinny, to fat and future-lathergic. It sounds crazy but I already feel it in my body, I feel like I am on the cusp of life transformation (and it already begun to happen, gained 10 lbs from where I've been for 10 years, real fast this winter), and I could legitimately end up as a fat man for life... My goal is to nip it in the bud before it happens. I just refound MTB specifically myself just really last year... But I did it _a lot_ as a kid, riding as much as 15-20 miles a day just ot get around... Since about 20 I have spent years upon years in an interesting hobby of fixing up/restoring old Toyota Land Cruisers, which is fun but no excercise, no outdoors, other than in your truck when you actually get it running. Fun and exciting, but different hobby, much different culture, not nearly the sense of humor MTB seem to have too  So I've taken my obsession from it, with numbers and technology and different other aspects from the Cruisers, and moved it over to bikes...

And here I am! I already feel like a new person, healthy, strong, muscles feel used, skin is tighter, I am just happy in general. So my goal is to keep on truckin -- with luck I have a major life hobby infront of me and something that will continue to keep paying out, despite how much I pay for it  My goal is I can have major life commitment and end up a happy person with a healthy life for a long time, much like you ahead of you Slocaus.

Again, thanks for the post... 
Cheers, Andre


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

Great personal story, Slocaus, and I'm so glad that you and your docs found your problem in time and had it successfully treated. I wish you the best of health and many, many years of happy trails!

Herb


----------



## TrickyRCAF (Jun 18, 2008)

Great read, your passion for mountain biking is truly an inspiration. I hope there are lot's more out there that feel the same way!


----------



## Sentiment (Jul 6, 2008)

Amazing post man, inspires me to keep getting out there every day and doing what I love.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

dieselcruiserhead said:


> Slocaus, thanks for the excellent post and thread as well. I've read it a couple times and enjoyed it and its responses every time. Didn't feel appropriate to post because my own requirements/cycling for me are different and much less necessary. But I am hitting 30, and there is a chronic thing in my famiuly I call "Bill Murray" or "Dan Akroyd" disease where you get to 30ish and transition from reasonably athletic and tall and reasonably skinny, to fat and future-lathergic. It sounds crazy but I already feel it in my body, I feel like I am on the cusp of life transformation (and it already begun to happen, gained 10 lbs from where I've been for 10 years, real fast this winter), and I could legitimately end up as a fat man for life... My goal is to nip it in the bud before it happens. I just refound MTB specifically myself just really last year... But I did it _a lot_ as a kid, riding as much as 15-20 miles a day just ot get around... Since about 20 I have spent years upon years in an interesting hobby of fixing up/restoring old Toyota Land Cruisers, which is fun but no excercise, no outdoors, other than in your truck when you actually get it running. Fun and exciting, but different hobby, much different culture, not nearly the sense of humor MTB seem to have too  So I've taken my obsession from it, with numbers and technology and different other aspects from the Cruisers, and moved it over to bikes...
> 
> And here I am! I already feel like a new person, healthy, strong, muscles feel used, skin is tighter, I am just happy in general. So my goal is to keep on truckin -- with luck I have a major life hobby infront of me and something that will continue to keep paying out, despite how much I pay for it  My goal is I can have major life commitment and end up a happy person with a healthy life for a long time, much like you ahead of you Slocaus.
> 
> ...


Andre,

Thanks for the post. Keep the fire man, for you and your loved ones. It will get higher and lower, but never let it go out. Make that major life commitment, it will return all the work, sweat, and pain in abundant life.

Thanks for inspiring me with this post. I just had great ride today with another MTBR member. Had a fun time on the SS yesterday, fell down a couple times, got a little sunburn and a few mosquito bites. Isn't life wonderful? :thumbsup:

Schwinng, Sentiment, everyone. Thank you. All this collective mind power on my rides is amazing. Wow.....


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Keep the fire man, for you and your loved ones. It will get higher and lower, but never let it go out. Make that major life commitment, it will return all the work, sweat, and pain in abundant life.


I agree. Riding is more than a hobby for me, it is a lifestyle :thumbsup: (I even got it tattooed on me, so I will never forget...)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

crd said:


> (I even got it tattooed on me, so I will never forget...)


This is my forearm tribute to my love of bicycle.

Heart is not perfect, but working strong.

I always love the lizards on the trails - legs flying, racing me, trying to find shelter, who knows. 
And native peoples all over the world believe in the healing and protective power of lizards.

It is there to show others what moves me, not to remind me; I will never forget for a minute the life the bicycle has given me.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

slocaus said:


> I will never forget for a minute the life the bicycle has given me.


nice!


----------



## Googa (Apr 3, 2008)

so powerfully inspirational.

about to make me head to sleep ASAP, to get a morning ride in!


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Andre,
> 
> Thanks for the post. Keep the fire man, for you and your loved ones. It will get higher and lower, but never let it go out. Make that major life commitment, it will return all the work, sweat, and pain in abundant life.
> 
> ...


Slocaus I missed your post here, thanks for yours again as well. Same here, been riding like crazy still 2-3 nights or days a week. Had a couple recent eveningtime epics including one last night. Wrecked hard twice doing some super fun technical stuff, broke a brake lever (luckily they are cheap, BB7s). Good times, just had a blast... Thanks again SLO!


----------



## bman23525 (May 1, 2007)

Great post. Life is short, dont waste it, enjoy it, and do all that you can.


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

This is like the 4th time I've read this and every time it gives me goosebumps! This should be a sticky!!!!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

*Googa*, *bman23525*, *Punishment71*, *dieselcruiserhead,* *everyone*. 
Your kind words are deeply moving for me. The support from all the MTBR members around the world just keeps me inspired. Thank you.

What an amazing world we share, the love of dirt and the freedom that the bicycle gives back for a little work and sweat, huh? What an amazing virtual community we have here, thanks to Frances and all who keep this forum running. :thumbsup:

Every ride I think of all of you who have posted. My riding is getting stronger and stronger; I hope that all of you have just a small part of the pleasure and satisfaction that mountain biking gives me, my dirt brothers and sisters. October 31 will be my 3rd year since the stents were placed. If you ride that day, think of me.


----------



## wearetheborg (Aug 25, 2008)

slocaus said:


> All is good, even buried in the debt that came from my survival.
> .


Did you have to pay the 155k ?


----------



## Gordothor (May 7, 2008)

*madman biker,*

your words are an inspiration. Your spirit rides with me. I want to be just like you when I grow up.


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

Just reading this for the first time. Incredible story, thank you for sharing.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Slocaus, I just read through your story for the first time. Your recovery and persistence to keep with the sport are examples why I do the job I do every day. I hope every one of my patients walks of the hospital with the same feeling you did. I also feel your pain with medical costs. It's criminal that they charge people who can't afford insurance more than those who have it. With no insurance myself, I can't even afford the ambulance I work on. I don't know what I'd do if I needed care.

It's already been said, but your story is an example of the resiliency of the human body. Keep it up. I'm on duty on the 31st, but if I have a ACS patient, I'll keep your story in mind.


----------



## StumpjumperUK (Dec 6, 2004)

Slocaus, great post. If you should ever happen to be this side of the pond in the UK, get in touch. I'll find some passionate people for you to ride with and a bike too - if you don't bring your own.
Angus


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

StumpjumperUK said:


> Slocaus, great post. If you should ever happen to be this side of the pond in the UK, get in touch. I'll find some passionate people for you to ride with and a bike too - if you don't bring your own.
> Angus


Thanks. I do not see myself getting there, but I would love to be able. I really enjoy the posts from those of you who ride there.

Thanks for the thoughts and the offer to ride. Virtual rides will do. I still often feel little bursts of conscientiousness on my rides that cannot be explained. I like to think that they are from someone else, out there riding with the same joy and passion that fuels me. Just a little shared cosmic mtb conscientiousness, if you will.


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

I think i got teary there Slocaus. Then I remembered that you got me out riding in the cold early in the morning on Saturday and it dried up.

And you cant go to the UK until I get to Tahoe first  And you never know...some doctor might be going to the UK to ride some day and need to bring along his personal bike/tubeless tire expert! You never know.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Timely that someone resurrected this post. I just had an epic dirty bike ride tonight, that helped raise my spirits and clear my thoughts a bit after a hard, hot day at work.

Excellent story OP, remember my fellow bikers as long as you can ride you are so very lucky...


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

haha, I needed this. Had a good ride today, was feeling down after failing 2 hills and an obstacle, followed by being eaten alive by mosquitoes when I stopped.. I'm home, sittin round in my bike shorts, dirty, sweaty, infront of the PC, needing a shower bad.. so.. of-course I hit mtbr to delay that un-mtb act known as showering... ended up I clicked on this because of your mushroom post, and thats the spirit I was looking for  

Long live passion!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The Red said:


> haha, I needed this. Had a good ride today, was feeling down after failing 2 hills and an obstacle, followed by being eaten alive by mosquitoes when I stopped.. I'm home, sittin round in my bike shorts, dirty, sweaty, infront of the PC, needing a shower bad.. so.. of-course I hit mtbr to delay that un-mtb act known as showering... ended up I clicked on this because of your mushroom post, and thats the spirit I was looking for
> 
> Long live passion!


I'm pleased I could provide and attitude adjustment with a few words. Agreed, being able to ride, no matter how badly sometimes, or how tough the conditions, is better than not riding (or living). Keep turning those pedals.......


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

Wow, amazing. Great story, makes me put my life in perspective and how the tiny problems I have in comparision to what others have. I must now go ride and enjoy life and remember how lucky we all are (MTBers)!! Thank you for that awesome story slocaus.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Amazing story*

You . my friend are an inspiration to all MTB'ers worlwide.
I had a bad crash yesterday and here I am sitting on the couch wishing I ca nride... but know it will do more damage.
After reading your post, I will ride around the block just to say I did it anyway.
It takes a story like this to make everyone realize, doesn't matter if your bike is 200 bux or 2000. If it has 2 wheels, pedals and a chain, its passion to that person.
Thank you for making me realize what life is about.


----------



## Duzitall (Feb 4, 2004)

Time for a 3 month up bump! Always inspiring read :thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

*wow*

this kinda stuff makes me wonder y im not out on a ride right now and it also makes me feel really pathetic when i think of it as being hard having to walk the hole trail because of a flat but reading this kinda stuff makes me change my point of view now with every crash ill be thinking of this and i just be glad to be able to be riding because my stupid little problems are nothing compared to yours good luck and i hope you get through it and this is just a reminder of how fragile our hold on life is


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

insanitylevel9 said:


> this kinda stuff makes me wonder y im not out on a ride right now and it also makes me feel really pathetic when i think of it as being hard having to walk the hole trail because of a flat but reading this kinda stuff makes me change my point of view now with every crash ill be thinking of this and i just be glad to be able to be riding because my stupid little problems are nothing compared to yours good luck and i hope you get through it and this is just a reminder of how fragile our hold on life is


Indeed. I nearly died twice this year and am still on the road to recovery. Haven't been on a bike in nearly a year. I hope to write a passion post this good when I get back on the trails.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

The best post I have seen on this site. You can feel the emotion.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Indeed. I nearly died twice this year and am still on the road to recovery. Haven't been on a bike in nearly a year. I hope to write a passion post this good when I get back on the trails.


Nate, the fact that you are still walking God's good Earth, and want to ride a bike makes you certifiable in my book! 

I was one of many who watched that initial thread and the posts from Melissa many times a day, praying. My experience was close and scary, but not as close as yours was, I was still weeks away, you were looking at the doorway and the light to the other side! 

Post number 7 above is very special to me. That statement from Mr. Passion for Life / Mountain Bike is very satisfying to me. I hope to ride some heavenly single track with you someday, Anthony. Just not too soon, I have some years of riding to do down here first, thank you.

There are others on these forums who have been to death's door and come back; pesqueeb has a tale to tell. 


pesqueeb said:


> I was not expected to survive. Pretty much every bone in the right side of my body was broken, some in multiple places. Both of my lungs collapsed and my liver was totally smashed. I received a total of 60 units of blood, (enough to fill the average body 3 times) and had 4 major surgeries. I spent 4 weeks in ICU, then 3 weeks on the rehab floor learning to walk again, followed by three months of twice a week Physical Therapy.
> When I was in P.T. my therapist asked me, "What is important for you do again?" To which I replied "I need to ride again." In the hospital the Doc's told me the fact that I was in good shape from all the riding I was doing is probably what kept me alive. That coupled with the fact riding also happens to be how I stay sane meant that getting on a bike again was way up on my priority list.


Passion, love, obsession, addiction? Life saving.......... because the desire to ride that silly two wheeled bike is so strong. :thumbsup:

Thanks everyone for the thoughts. Being able to share this passion for Life and Bicycling with people from all over the world is deeply moving to me. As I have said, you are all my brothers and sisters. October 31 is four years for me coming up! Four years of incredible rides that I owe to mountain biking.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Post number 7 above is very special to me. That statement from Mr. Passion for Life / Mountain Bike is very satisfying to me. I hope to ride some heavenly single track with you someday, Anthony. Just not too soon, I have some years of riding to do down here first, thank you.
> 
> October 31 is four years for me coming up! Four years of incredible rides that I owe to mountain biking.


Yup, we thought it was too soon for him to leave this world...

Congrats on your four years! A little halloween celebration ride will be in order. We'll be riding here in Colorado with some beverages, of course...

Carrie


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I am glad I picked up biking...I was spending way too much time behind the computer and not paying attention to my fitness. 

Take each day as a gift from God and live it to the fullest because you can't have the days you lose back.


----------



## Trail Cruzer (Nov 11, 2008)

What can I say. Nice post and grats.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

crd said:


> Yup, we thought it was too soon for him to leave this world...
> 
> Congrats on your four years! A little halloween celebration ride will be in order. We'll be riding here in Colorado with some beverages, of course...
> 
> Carrie


Thanks Carrie, and others.

I follow the posts that you and a few others put up here, following how you are doing in moving forward. Tough. I have lost three very very dear friends through the years, all tremendous influences in my life, all too soon.

Looks like I will be working on Halloween day, since coworkers are going to be doing a 25 hour race (time changes in the middle of the race, so 10am to 10am is 25 hours).

But looks like I will be spending the following week in Sedona or Hurricane; I've not been to either, so I am looking to forward to a few celebratory rides! Woo hoo!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

This was a great story for me to read today. You see today I get to go in for yet another MRI on a different body part. The years and the time in the military are catching up with me. I swear, each passing year brings on a new joint problem. Go figure, my birthday is in less than a week and I fear the present I might receive today. But you know what, even though things are falling apart, nothing seems to bother me too much when I'm riding my bike. I will be back out there on it this afternoon regardless of what the doc says about my shoulder this time.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

@1SPD, good luck!

Here's hoping it all works out. The desire to keep riding can carry one through some hard times. Keep the desire, that is key. 

Well, the RV thing never happened, but thanks to a very generous friend, I am getting through some trying times, now unemployed in this economy. I have found that trail design, building, and advocacy has given me another reason to keep going in tough times, as well as the happiness of riding my bike.

Let me know what you find out, and hope you had a great ride after the doc visit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

1SPD said:


> This was a great story for me to read today. You see today I get to go in for yet another MRI on a different body part. The years and the time in the military are catching up with me. I swear, each passing year brings on a new joint problem. Go figure, my birthday is in less than a week and I fear the present I might receive today. But you know what, even though things are falling apart, nothing seems to bother me too much when I'm riding my bike. I will be back out there on it this afternoon regardless of what the doc says about my shoulder this time.


Consider swapping out your rigid for a fs. All those bumps you absorb start adding up as the years go by.


----------



## Duzitall (Feb 4, 2004)

slocaus said:


> @1SPD, good luck!
> 
> Here's hoping it all works out... Keep the desire, that is key.
> 
> ...and hope you had a great ride after the doc visit. :thumbsup:


X2 :thumbsup:

I had to paraphrase to make your words fit in my signature  Those are the same words I say frequently to people when asked why I'm so nuts about riding bicycles. I am in pain almost all the time. Except when I am riding a bike.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Great story; Great post. thank you and see you on the trail soon!


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

this is an amazing story and on that will definitely inspire me to keep riding for as long as i can


----------



## Tango59 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is the thread I was looking for. My HA was a week ago.Two stents in the LAD No warning, not even chest pain. Inspirational Slocaus. Thank you.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad you're still with us Tango... Wishing you a speedy recovery and many more years of joy on your bike!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Tango59 said:


> This is the thread I was looking for. My HA was a week ago.Two stents in the LAD No warning, not even chest pain. Inspirational Slocaus. Thank you.


Glad you made it, Tango59! I did not get to the HA, but I was close. I'm still out there, riding and building trail. I'm at 6 1/2 years extra bike time. Keep turning those pedals.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW!! Thank you very much for that! Keep rocking that siren song!


----------

